# Yip Man movie



## fist of fury (May 16, 2002)

It appears from some internet rumors that a movie about Yip Man 
is going to be filmed I haven't found alot of info on it. Here are some pics.
http://www.tonyleung.org/news/currentnews.shtml


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2002)

Should I know who Tony Leung is? I don't recognize him.


----------



## fist of fury (Jun 13, 2002)

No I have no idea who he is either.  He's just thec actor that will be portraying grandmaster Yip.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

when does production start


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm not sure I haven't heard anything more about it.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

is it going to be a hong kong film


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 28, 2003)

here's the archived article on it I'll see if I can find out any more.

http://www.tonyleung.org/news/2002news2.shtml


----------



## moromoro (Apr 28, 2003)

thanks for that


----------

